# 2014 Allroad Chrome trim accents repair replace



## MBRACKLIFFE (Jan 17, 2003)

Hey all,

Just picked up a full paint white allroad for my wife with 70k on the clock. Given the mileage it has some bumps and bruises to work out but nothing terrible. The only thing we don't like is the chrome/gold strips that run down the side skirts on either side of the car appear corroded or something almost like patches of matted finish.

Can these be polished up or easily replaced?

Is a part number available for just these pieces?

Thanks


----------



## Car Problems (Jan 22, 2014)

You could always get some type of wrap done to them.


----------

